# My piraya shoal



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Here are some pics of my piraya shoal. The pics arent all that great because these guys were all on the run and some didnt want to come out for a pic. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Here's one of my yellows (left) and an orange (right) piraya...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW.......................







.. thats SWEEEET man...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Another yellow...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Peek a boo!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I know I know.... I can use the picture gallery for this..... Sorry for post whoring my pics


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Another yellow...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Only a few more...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hello....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Last one....


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

those are awesome.. i want pirayas!! nice work


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how much were they man









those are super nice piraya, i counted 7 of them is that how many you have


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

There was one or two that hid and refused to come out. I have 8 in my 100g. Its overstocked but its still working out. These guys seem to get along well.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool Tec! I would throw the cariba in the 100, and put the piraya in the 180. They will grow alot faster. Plus if they get intp terratory disputes they can quickly dwindle in numbers. I learned that real fast. I had nine babies, and only 6 left of them left of that batch.
Very good pics :nod:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I would throw the cariba in the 100, and put the piraya in the 180. They will grow alot faster.

* Im with Raptor on this one!*_









Very sweet. Coloring's great!_


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I might just end up doing that but do you think the caribas would fight more? They are VERY comfortable (not skittish) in the 180g. If I do, I might just keep a strong powerhead running to keep them busy.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

WOW









Very vibrant piraya!

Oburi


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice lookin Pirayas..


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice teck! Do you have pics that shows the whole tank? What plants do you have in that tank?


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

very nice. can you tell me how much they cost? and where did you get them? thanks


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

MPower said:


> Very nice teck! Do you have pics that shows the whole tank? What plants do you have in that tank?


 I'll post some more full tank shots as soon as I can. As far as plants go, I have an amazon sword and the other two I dont know their names. But the plant behind the wood grows so fast and is almost out of control!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

mikeoway said:


> very nice. can you tell me how much they cost? and where did you get them? thanks


 Pirayas are rare and thats why they cost more. You can get an idea by clicking on one of the sponsors on the site. I got most of my pirayas local and ordered the others.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy Tecknik very beautiful Piraya are also still shy it, if you stand before the aquarium? Here in Germany it was to be gotten very heavily Piraya. David Hinz from Germany
























My Webpage


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet P dude!


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Great shoal! Can't wait for the full tank shots.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very very nice tecknik!! the set up is incredible as well.

Joe


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I might just end up doing that but do you think the caribas would fight more? They are VERY comfortable (not skittish) in the 180g. If I do, I might just keep a strong powerhead running to keep them busy.


 I haven't seen cariba skittish any more or less in any size tank.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Tes pirayas sont vraiment magnifiques ! Je reverai de posseder un groupe comme le tien...
j'espere que tu auras des reproductions !!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

beautiful shoal!!!!









jim


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> memen Posted on Jan 10 2004, 04:49 PM
> 
> Tes pirayas sont vraiment magnifiques ! Je reverai de posseder un groupe comme le tien...
> j'espere que tu auras des reproductions !!


Translation:

Your pirayas are really magnificent!! I dream of having a have a group like yours ... I'd like to see more pictures!!!

My french is a bit rusty.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that is seriously an awesome shoal man. I am envious!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

holy crap thats sweet


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

"j'espere que tu aura des reproductions "=> I hope they will breed (but the rest of your translation is correct :nod: )
++


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

do piraya always have wicked flames?
nice pics
stuart


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy shiz Teck, that's one hell of a shoal








Simply breath-taking









Are they active? They seem to sit near the gravel quite a lot - is this normal, or were they just a bit on guard because of you?

spiderman2099uk: most do have those flames - it's one of the trademarks of a piraya (none of the other pygo species has it, minus a few exceptions).
They do tend to fade when the fish gets older and darkens, but I've seen quite a few big ones with awesome colors as well (Raptor's 12-incher is one that comes to mind...)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

can we have more pics


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

YOur shoal is ridiculous man. Nice job with the tank as well. VERY NICE SHOAL


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

wow those are awesome....






















Great looking fish Teck....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Are they active? They seem to sit near the gravel quite a lot - is this normal, or were they just a bit on guard because of you?


 Yeah, I tried to get them together to take pics but these guys usually stay in their own spots throughout the tank. Sometimes they will huddle up out of no where and shoal and then go back to their spots.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a killer shoal


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WoW!!! First time I ever seen these pics!!! Badass tank man!!!! Way better in person!!! Im envious as well man!!!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

tecknic,
Man thats a sweet Shoal.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Flawless shoal...simply amazing :nod: ...!


----------



## atehcna (Jul 29, 2003)

now that's the way to spend some money. looks bad ass in person! His cariba's are bad ass also(monsters) Can't wait for the pariyas to get that size. Call me up dude!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Awesome Piraya, Love the Yellow Flamers


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Oct 30, 2003)

I wish I had that many piraya. You are going to have a blast raising those pirayas up to maturity. I bought my first piraya when he was 3" and raised him to 12", then he died







Good luck with your shoal. Looks like you have a damn nice one. Keep the pics coming. No such thing as posting too many pictures of pirayas. Pirayas rule!


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

very nice, the flames on those fish are just amazing, i to would put the caribe in the 100g and let the kings live like kings.

ASH


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Mr. Biggs said:


> I wish I had that many piraya. You are going to have a blast raising those pirayas up to maturity. I bought my first piraya when he was 3" and raised him to 12", then he died
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How many years did it take for him to get to 12" and what size tank did you have him in?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> very nice, the flames on those fish are just amazing


 Several of them I ordered from you, Ash thanks!!!


----------

